# ABS Delete & Insurance



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Quick one for you all - my R32 is being a pain at the moment and whilst sorting out dead bushes i'm also trying to fix its brakes - replaced master cylinder and brake servo so far, but now its leaking at the abs unit...

Was going to just bin the ABS and convert the car to non-ABS. Does anyone know what the insurance implications of this would be? Thinking might scare a lot of insurers if I tell them i've removed the abs? And if I cant get insurance without it might be a expensive mistake

FWIW insured with sky at the moment with both GTR and my daily

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

GhostWKD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick one for you all - my R32 is being a pain at the moment and whilst sorting out dead bushes i'm also trying to fix its brakes - replaced master cylinder and brake servo so far, but now its leaking at the abs unit...
> 
> ...


Hi Alex, 

this will not be an issue for us, as long as the car is road legal we can cater for this modification. 

Thanks

Car Club Insurance Scheme from Sky Insurance


----------

